# My attempt at a JawJacker - DIY



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, New to the forum but been lurking for a while.

I was bored last night and decided to see if i could replicate a JawJacker.

Anyone else try to build something like this?






Thats the one I made. Im gonna try it today, cost about 5 bucks to make with the most expensive part the rod holder. If it works out, i'll be making a few more that look a little cleaner.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

this kind will cost 1 pice of string and one paperclip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wVnjBEeAaYk


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

scooter_trasher said:


> this kind will cost 1 pice of string and one paperclip
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wVnjBEeAaYk


Sure, you could do that. 

My reasoning was to build something that works similarly to the JawJacker without dishing out 40 bucks, but of course there are other ways to accomplish the same thing.

To each his own.


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just made one out of a heavier wire hanger. Literally took 2 minutes to bend up into the desired shape. Used an old shoe lace as the set. Tested it a couple times last night in the kitchen, and the only part in missing is a proper rod holder.


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's mine. Simple to make, everything I used I found around the house. 1 1/4 PVC for the rod holder, a couple screw in eyelets, and a piece of heavy wire. Put it all on the bench and just started fiddling around and it was done. I tested it several times by hand to get the rite bend in the wire bit that wasn't bad. On thing I am going to do is hinge the upright so it falls out of the way. First fish on it was a hammer handle pike that would have broken the rod off had I not been close by. I use a 1/8 ounce glow jig head or single hook with a split shot and minnow. Last trip out got me a nice 24" eye.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice! Much simpler than mine.. lol

I have yet to catch anything on mine though.

I saw one that was very similar to yours but with a hinge and spring to make a loud clap when its triggered.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

BigMike82 said:


> I just made one out of a heavier wire hanger. Literally took 2 minutes to bend up into the desired shape. Used an old shoe lace as the set. Tested it a couple times last night in the kitchen, and the only part in missing is a proper rod holder.


a little piece of heat shrink on the wire where you put it into yur rod end guide will make it slide out smoother, similar to those Teflon flipper arrow rests


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mquigley, 
I like your design. Mind if I modify mine to more like yours?


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mquigley,

I used your idea for myself, hope that wasn't a problem. Here's a couple pics


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

BigMike82 said:


> Mquigley,
> 
> I used your idea for myself, hope that wasn't a problem. Here's a couple pics


No problem at all just send the royalty's check. Lol That looks good should work fine for you.


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Bigmike82 I would suggest a hinge on that upright to keep a big fish from breaking your rod.


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I was going to put a hinge on, but didn't have one around the house and really didn't wanna go out for one. I'll put the hinge on it tomorrow.


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I'd want it to fold in toward the rod holder itself. This piece is short enough to lay down flat and not hit the reel


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

BigMike82 said:


> I think I'd want it to fold in toward the rod holder itself. This piece is short enough to lay down flat and not hit the reel


Yep definitely want it to fold towards the rod, otherwise it would lay over the hole and be in the way.


----------



## bru2530 (Jan 22, 2011)

This is my version of one, it was copied after one posted earlier this season. Caught a few eyes plus a nice perch.


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just added the hinge, works like a dream. Will be on the ice today and giving it a try.


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice pic's...
Just curious what kind of presentation are you using with this combo? If there is a bunch of slack in the line I could still see some bait stealing... just curious what has worked to hook some fish... I think the style of hook is important on this one as well.. i.e. octopus you might use on a tip-up vs jawjacker likely not....


----------

